# see a doctor



## TalomedIvrit

In English, "to see the doctor" has a connotation beyond visually looking at the doctor.  It means I want to meet with him/her to discuss my health.  What is the Hebrew equivalent for "to see the doctor"?

If one means "to see" literally (as in "I see the tree") then of course the Hebrew verb is "ro-eh".


----------



## hadronic

More generally, can you say you see someone to mean you're meeting him? "I see you tomorrow" אני רואה אותך מחר sounds bad...


----------



## arielipi

I mainly hear go to the doctor - הולך לרופא
or, i have an appointment יש לי תור לרופא
פגישה brings connotation (is it possible to verbalize connotation, to have it i.e. connate/connotate) of a meeting, but is used for business and not health.


----------



## airelibre

arielipi said:


> I mainly hear go to the doctor - הולך לרופא
> or, i have an appointment יש לי תור לרופא
> פגישה brings connotation (is it possible to verbalize connotation, to have it i.e. connate/connotate) of a meeting, but is used for business and not health.



Not connate, but yes you can say "פגישה connotates a meeting, but is used for business, not health". Connote means the same but is very rare so never use that. I personally would prefer to say "imply"/"suggest" (לרמוז)


----------



## arielipi

airelibre said:


> Not connate, but yes you can say "פגישה connotates a meeting, but is used for business, not health". Connote means the same but is very rare so never use that. I personally would prefer to say "imply"/"suggest" (לרמוז)



Thank you; density forbids me to use imply/suggest as a fair translation for קונוטציה, veha're'aya that you gave another word for those.

PS: i mixed i.e. with e.g., my mistake.


----------



## airelibre

Sorry that we are diverging from the main topic...

Perhaps there is a small difference between imply/suggest and connotate but it is really small. In fact, here is a definition for connotation:
"2.
something *suggested* or *implied* by a word or thing, rather than being explicitly named or described: “Religion” has always had a negative connotation for me."

I think ie. still works where you wrote it: instead of "for example" you have instead written "that is".

Why did you write "veha're'aya" and not "and the proof is that..."? Or why did you write it in Latin letters and not hebrew? :S


----------



## TalomedIvrit

Interesting that the phrase is not common Hebrew.  "I'm going to see the doctor" or "I want to see the doctor" is quite common in English. In English, "I'll see you tomorrow." is also very common.  More or less the equivalent of "l' hit raot".

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## ystab

I beg to disagree. לראות רופא is very common. אתה נראה חיוור, כדאי שתראה רופא, for example.

אני אראה אותך מחר is less common but still heard. Perhaps when speaking about meeting a third person, this form is more common -  אני אראה אותו/אותה מחר. I prefer נתראה מחר, which is more indicative of a meeting, and as you can see, comes from the same root - ר־א־ה.


----------



## tFighterPilot

Yeah, it's pretty common. Borrowed directly from English.


----------



## arielipi

When saying לראות מישהו that is the translation for to see someone, however to see a doctor != to see someone; it is to have an appointment to a doctor so he can check you, therefore it is no longer the regular to see someone (when going into hebrew) and thus i gave what i gave.


----------

